# 10/9/21 Nipple/131/FADs Slow Day



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

I figure most reports center around successful trips, so it’s about time to report an unsuccessful one. Headed out around Saturday without any bottom combos on board. We were 100% dedicated to trolling, a first on our boat. 1-2 forecast was mostly accurate, it was a little less organized that I expected, but not too bad. The occasional 3-4 foot wave came through but it slicked off nicely in the PM.

Trolled the Nipple to 131 in clean green water. Flyers and scattered weeds mixed in, no knockdowns.

Picked up lines and trolled FADs #5-6 without any luck either. Water was basically blue there. Saw some tuna busting North of FAD #5, but no action. Radio chatter seemed like it was a slow day for everyone. I had high hope to make a video of our success this week, but ended up with nothing and had to upload this old clip w/ Cpt. Delynn instead:






Did anyone go out and do better than me?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

We stayed in the nipple 131 area and had a few small fish knockdowns But they were hitting short and just getting the back of the ballyhoo. Between some of the weed pattis, the current lines, and the amount of fliers, I thought for sure something good was going to happen. 4th skunk trolling trip in a row due to pulled hooks and an overall lack of action


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Same for us on the no trolling action. We trolled from the oriskany to the nipple and down the edge to almost the yellow gravel area. I saw more flying fish than I ever seen in my life so I too was waiting for the big drag scream that never happened. Bottom fishing was just as tough as well. Seems like it’s been this way the last three trips for me.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Bottom fishing sucked for us Sat evening, which is strange considering the moon phase. Not sure what is going on although we need a couple cold fronts to come through


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

We got a limit of Mingo for 3. It was about a 70-30 split of smallish to 17/18 inchers. Deff not Mongo size. One Almaco and one King. Nice ride back at about 2pm.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I hate trolling... until..... we usually bottom fish then troll in. Something for dinner anyway. Hey but at least you got to the Nipple! I like nipples.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Yes it was pretty dead trolled out to the elbow and back from the edge pulling a purple and black Bart and a cedar plug not one knockdown seen very few fliers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I was deep dropping got a limit of golden tiles( it was a solo trip) ran in to the nipple area lost a small wahoo at the gaff. Radio chatter claimed bite was dead at the fads and the most action was in the nipple 131 area with a few boats releasing a couple whites.


----------

